# How much to charge for licensing?



## mhoganphoto (Apr 30, 2012)

We've primarily shot wedding and model related work for the past few years, and have recently been approached by a bicycle seat company, to shoot their products (7 of them, with multiple angles) for a new marketing/promotional mini book. The images will also be used throughout their website. They'll be sending these out to over 500 locations, and while they're a local company, they seem to be doing pretty good.

I'm really new to licensing, and it seems like this is the way that we should go, when it comes to this shoot, from what I've read. Everything beyond that is pretty confusing to me, since they're needing a quote pretty soon, and we've been swamped lately with work (which doesn't allow me a lot of time for researching this particular topic).

What do you all recommend that we do? I have no idea where to start, and they're already wanting a quote, to see if we can move forward. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Overread (Apr 30, 2012)

It will help to give an idea of the country and state you're based in since licensing details will differ as will the pricing structure. One often given tip when someone approaches you for work that you don't have a clear price on display for is to have them give their offer first. Do your research before asking of course, go in there with an idea of how much you feel your time and product is worth to them - but having them put down their offer first (if they have one) gives you an idea of how much they are thinking. 

Might be they put down an amount that is far below what is economically possible for you  -or might be they put down an amount way above what you estimated.


----------



## mhoganphoto (Apr 30, 2012)

We're located in East Texas, in the USA, if that helps any!


----------



## KmH (Apr 30, 2012)

www.asmp.org - on the left side of their home page click on 'Business Resources'. At the bottom of the drop down menu note UPDIG and PLUS and the Plus license generator :: PLUS :: License Generator. 

They will somewhere in those resources recommend the license pricing software fotoQuote ? Stock and Assignment Photography Price Guide


----------

